# apache konfiguration



## Sumsl (16. April 2002)

Hiho...
ich hab grade (unter SuSE 7.2) meinen Apache kompiliert und versucht zu konfigurieren. Ich bekomm aber keinen zugriff über localhost

folgendes hab ich gemacht:

tar -xf apache_1.3.24.tag
./configure --prefix=/usr/local/httpd
make
make install
/usr/local/httpd/bin/apachectl start
[out]: httpd started

trotzdem bekomm ich die meldung: keine verbindung zu rechner localhost

ich bin blutiger anfänger... 
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?
mfg
Nico


----------



## mr_d2254 (21. April 2002)

bei mir geht http://localhost auch nich... aber http://127.0.0.1


----------

